# Views on Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax please



## Tawnyowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello All :wave:

I'm really after a wet look on my Black car and was wondering if anyone has used Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax ?

Oh , and could it be used on top of Blackhole ?

Regards

Matt


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Its a lovely wax - clear and good shine. It goes on and comes off easily, which is good because you'll need to reapply it every other week. Get their JetSeal 109. It lasts for months. i haven't tried Blackhole, so no suggestions.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Highly recommend Lusso Oro wax. Easy to apply and remove is an understatement; my nanna could do it it's so easy!

I used it on top of Wet Mirror Finish on my black Vectra and the glossy shine and sparkle from the flake is awesome!

HTH 

Paul.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I would buy MG#26 or Collinite 845 rather than the BWW.. I have tried all three, and the durability that BWW showed was terrible! A couple of wash and it was all gone 

845:





MG#26 (liquid):





BWW:





Two layers, 12 hours between

Hope this helped you


----------



## Tawnyowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies chaps :thumb:

Im really after a wet look to the paint, CG Butter wet wax doesn't last very long then if needing to be done every other week 

I have got collinite 476 but doesn't give that wet look , could this be applied on top of the CG Butter wet wax to lock it in so to speak ?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The product your after is Speedarmour. Contains Canuba and leaves a nice glossy finish.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

CG BWW looks great especially over CG EZ Creme Glaze. Its a bit hard to work with and durability is poor.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Collies Insulator Wax gives a real good wet look for a wax. I prefer sealants for the bling look and Opti Seal is ticking all my boxes at the moment, and lasts months.


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Try Prima Amiga and Banana Gloss! Supa wet on black and so easy to apply. I'm going to try a 50/50 with this combo and then Powerlock to see which i prefer on black.


----------



## Tawnyowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks all :thumb:

Righto , I decided to get some PB Blackhole and then CG Butter wet wax .

Now , about 1 month ago I clayed , srp and then used colli 476 to seal which came up very nice but still found myself wanting this WET look so my question is , 

Is clay bar enough to remove the colli wax I have put on so I can then use the PB Black hole and then the wax ?

TIA

Tawny


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Is clay bar enough to remove the colli wax


I found that claying isn't enough when removing wax, after claying there are still quite visible evidences of beading. I would use stronger than usual shampoo mix, you can also spray car with APC or snowfoam to shift wax. Also IPA wipedown can be helpfull.

BH is supposed to have some cleaning power, so even if you wont remove all wax with claying, washing etc, than BH should deal with it easily.


----------



## Tawnyowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Cheers :thumb:

Excuse my ignorance but what is APC and what IPA Wipes could be used ?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i used a mix of bug bugger/tar remover, apc and shampoo to give my wax a help leaving the car 

APC - All Purpose Cleaner
IPA - Alcohol, Menz do something called Top Inspection that is just the ticket.


----------



## Tawnyowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks , still confused on what APC would be safe on the paint 

I have got some tar remover but how much would I add to the shampoo ?

Regards

Tawny


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Poorboys EX and Nattys looks really nice. 

Do a search for 182_Blue he had a really nice looking renault clio which was black.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Tawnyowl said:


> Thanks , still confused on what APC would be safe on the paint
> 
> I have got some tar remover but how much would I add to the shampoo ?
> 
> ...


APC is safe on the paint.

Tar remover is used neat, so do not add it into the wash bucket.


----------



## Tawnyowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Cheers :thumb:

So , got the poorboys black hole polish and the chemical Guys Butter wet wax now and will hopefully be using it the weekend but as Ive heard the wax doesn't last long , could I apply colli 476s on top to kinda lock the Butter wax in ? or by doing this , would it remove the Butter wax ?

Regards


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Tawnyowl said:


> Thanks , still confused on what APC would be safe on the paint
> 
> I have got some tar remover but how much would I add to the shampoo ?
> 
> ...


Meguiars All purpose Cleaner

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/meguiars-all-purpose-cleaner/prod_321.html
:thumb:


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

You should try the 476 on top. If it removes any of the Buttery Wax you'll never know 

Hate to dog a CG product, because I too was lured into purchasing the B-Wax. When it was all gone after the second wash I gave up on it. Most here will be wiping various products on their vehicles almost continuously, so a long life may not be necessary. But it would be nice to take a week off!


----------

